# chrooted SFTP?



## desertdenizen (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All. I recently acquired a task to set up a chrooted sftp environment on one of our FreeBSD 7.2 servers. I have looked on the web and found several potential solutions, most of which involve rssh, which is not an option for me. Others recommend using ProFTPd, and others recommend the brute-force option of /. in /etc/passwd to identify the chroot home. Do any of you have experience with this and do you have a preferred/recommended method? Thank you all.


----------



## desertdenizen (Sep 25, 2009)

I have created chroot jails for ftp before on Solaris 10 servers, but not for sftp and this also required using the brute-force method. I was wondering about the different, more elegant solutions out there.


----------



## anomie (Sep 25, 2009)

If rssh / scponly is not an option, then how about putting the sftp users in a FreeBSD jail? (That's my answer to everything. )

If that's not going to be ok, then let's hear more about your exact requirements.


----------

